#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 龍頭的畫法

## 棘刺

因為大致上都是畫狼的資料，所以找不到有龍的資料。

這也挺麻煩的=A=

不過最近找到了一本書籍，裡頭教了一些小技法，因此學了不少，屆時分享給大家參考ww
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

這是釘書機，也就是基礎型，可以參考各家文具行，普通的就可。各有專賣(被揍)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

這是釘書機加入骨架的樣子，因為畫的比較扁，所以就畫的圈比較小w。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

合起來就變成圖了，只要開圖層照模畫上去。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

這是最後完成的龍頭，其實照自己理想的方式畫就可以了。

其實我也是剛進入繪畫的世界，很多要學習的OAO!
不過既然有點心得，就介紹給大家拉=w=/

----------


## J.C.

感謝棘刺的分享
我來補充一下

利用訂書機的結構來畫 是一種方法 但首先必須了解立體結構的概念
以上圖為例 畫出來的龍頭應該更接近於這樣


畫出結構是為了不讓頭部變形 所以必須按照結構的水平線來構圖
紅色的平行線為頭部各個面的立體結構表示
可幫助自己畫出正確的頭型 也有助於陰影的描繪
由於視角是往下的 嘴巴又張開 下巴應該更短 否則就會變成一隻下巴過長的龍
如果不懂這個觀念 建議買隻龍模型 或是自己用黏土捏一個簡單的雛型 
然後360度觀察頭部立體變化

必須指出 棘刺的最後完成圖 跟當初的結構草圖完全不符...
這等於草圖沒有發揮輔助的作用...
依照最後完成圖畫出的結構圖 應該接近這樣


是嘴巴更面向畫面 視角稍微平行的構圖

然後根據這張結構畫出的頭部 應該接近這樣


校正了眼睛.牙齒還有其他交代不清的角的位置
灰色線為立體面的表示

如果以上說明完全看不懂 或不理解結構跟立體面的重要性
請先從學習畫幾何物品開始 例如素描靜物 像是杯子.紙盒.花瓶等

----------


## 棘刺

> 感謝棘刺的分享
> 我來補充一下
> 
> 利用訂書機的結構來畫 是一種方法 但首先必須了解立體結構的概念
> 以上圖為例 畫出來的龍頭應該更接近於這樣
> 
> 畫出結構是為了不讓頭部變形 所以必須按照結構的水平線來構圖
> 紅色的平行線為頭部各個面的立體結構表示
> 可幫助自己畫出正確的頭型 也有助於陰影的描繪
> ...



謝謝JC辛苦的指導，關於立體構造我會在注意的。

另外想問一下，關於西方龍的身體是否有骨架能夠參考呢?
目前在學習身體的構造，不過這一點不太懂，四腳的大小也控制得不怎麼完全。

所以想詢問一下JC這方面的問題。

----------


## 艾維亞特

意外在找結構圖準備模仿練習的時候翻到這裡......
發現非常有助於龍頭實體結構的建立，所以就先收起來研究了。
(最近正在找龍頭的3D結構，準備把圖中的龍頭從2D做成3D)

龍頭的製作過程中發現需要立體結構，所以就像JC所說的，自己去買了兩包紙黏土回去塑形。經歷了許多風風雨雨(呃......)之後發現與想像中的有點出入。
而且是在大略描繪出設計圖的情形下。

當然那些在2D裡很明顯能夠看出不合理處的圖，在3D裡不能成立。
可是有些在2D中看起來很正常的構圖(畫在紙上的)，實際做3D建模的時候也會注意到其實不太能成立......會有點詭異。

看來如果直接拿釘書機當作雛型的話可能會比從2D重製上來更好一點>"<
繼續研究去，這幾張圖就借我一下了=W=

----------


## J.C.

> 謝謝JC辛苦的指導，關於立體構造我會在注意的。
> 
> 另外想問一下，關於西方龍的身體是否有骨架能夠參考呢?
> 目前在學習身體的構造，不過這一點不太懂，四腳的大小也控制得不怎麼完全。
> 
> 所以想詢問一下JC這方面的問題。


很多國外畫家所畫的龍設定都會連骨架甚至肌肉結構都畫出來
只要在da或fa這些國外圖庫上多搜尋 就可以找到很多參考資料
搜尋關鍵字使用 dragon model sheet 這樣比較好找

----------

